# Help with scag liberty



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

So think I have narrowed it down to the scag liberty but unsure as to what size.
I do have a bit of limited storage space in my 2 car garage. So the dealer says he sells more of the 36" model and equal amounts of the 48" and 52". My concern is the the 36" is a smaller frame unit and the deck is flush with the tires, the 48" is larger frame and the deck is also flush with the tires. The 52" is the same frame size as the 48" but the 52" deck sits outside the tires. I like the deck sticking out. My old mower was a 38" and the deck stuck out the side and it worked great for letting the deck ride over the grass along my curb. I live on a corner lot and I have alot of curb. I would keep the tires in the lawn and let the deck float over the curb. I dont know how I would change my technique if the deck is flush with the tires like on the 36"and 48" scag. So with that in mind I starting thinking the 52" may fit my needs better. But I'm concerned about how well that big of a deck would articulate the minor bumps i have and not scalp. The 52" has anti scalp wheels on the corners, the smaller units do not.
Price difference between the 48" and the 52" is only $270.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Go with the 52". I have a 48" with anti-scalp wheels and can't imagine how bad the cut would be without them. My deck slightly exceeds the wheels but I wish I had a little more on the left side. I really like the Liberty - damn near bough one myself.

Other bonus, the 52" probably has longer blades which gives an increased blade tip velocity = better cut than shorter blades in thick turf. I'd opt for the highest powered engine as well.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Can you test drive before you buy on your property to make sure you like it?


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

They will not let me demo the mower. They dont want any grass cut on a new mower.

Fyi time savings is not an issue for me as it relates to deck size.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

outdoorsmen said:


> They will not let me demo the mower. They dont want any grass cut on a new mower.


I would find another dealer that will let you test drive on your property. You don't want to make the same mistake as the last one where you regret the purchase.


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

I own the 36" Lib Z and I ride the wheels on the curb to extend over far enough. Its not a big deal at straight runs but at corners or curves it won't reach without dropping the tire over, which would obviously scalp. At those areas I just leave the grass and string trim it. The small deck really only scalps if you get high centered over a bump that is pretty abrupt. If you have lots of abrupt elevation changes it would be of concern. I chose the 36" purely to get into small gated back yards so I don't have experience with the other sizes to compare. It does really well on my 1 acre yard also but I have smooth rolling undulations on a relatively flat lawn so I suspect that is why it doesn't scalp.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I've got a 52" deck on my mower. I was only planning to buy a 48" since the extra 4" of cut really wont shave much time. However, I went with the 52" because the desk does hang over the left side a bit. Its been a handy feature to have for trimming along the edges.

I've never had an issue with scalping on this machine or my previous 48" walk behind, but my yard is also relatively flat.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

I took the plunge and bought the 52" today. Seems a bit loud and rattling sound coming from the deck. 
Don't know if that's normal. Cut good no scalping. Had the deck at 4.5". I need to adjust the steering a bit, at full go go speed it veers right.


----------

